# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  ATMEL USB programmators

## GuntisK

Netā uzrakos uz tāda:  http://pinokio3000.narod.ru/my_designs/ ... rammer.htm  . Tā kā drīzumā vajadzēs programmēt daudz un dikti Atmeļus, un tā kā manam portatīvajam ir tikai USB porti (LPT-ardievas, mūsdienās tu nevienam neesi vajadzīgs   ::  ), nolēmu ka tāds jāuztaisa. Taču pirms tam jūsu padoms-ko varat teikt labu un ko sliktu par šo variantu- shēmā iekļautie risinājumi u.t.t.
Guntis

----------


## marcina

Nu nezinu - ja tu taisies tikai lodēt šo, tad man jautājums: Kā tu taisies saprogrammēt to Atmegu8, kas ir tajā shēmā,, ja tev nav ar ko!   ::  
Bet otrs variants ir NOpirkt   ::  
http://www.elfa.se/elfa-bin/setpage....n&dok=5865.htm
Pats nopirku par 40Ls (ar USB) no Tevalo. Lietoju pusgadu - nekādu problēmu - viss notiekas maksimāli vienkārši, liels daudzums kontrolieru, ko var programmēt, pie tam pēc pēdējā Firmware Update (maijā) pievienojas krietni vairāk atbalstīto kontrolieru    ::  

Pasmējos par tekstu: problēma var rasties tur un tur, bet to varētu apiet tā un caur šo tur   ::  
Bet tā nav reklāma. Ieteikums.. Vēl jo vairāk, ja jāprogrammē daudz un profesionāli   ::

----------


## Velko

Viena lieta gan man ne pārāk patīk. Barošanas spriegumu ar diodēm "nosit" uz 3.6V. Acīmredzot - lai spriegumi būtu savietojami ar USB D+ un D- līnijām.

Savukārt (no ATmega8 datašīta):



> * Operating Voltages
>     - 2.7 - 5.5V (ATmega8L)
>     - 4.5 - 5.5V (ATmega


 Tā, ka prasītos pēc ATmega8L, tomēr:



> * Speed Grades
>     - 0 - 8 MHz (ATmega8L)
>     - 0 - 16 MHz (ATmega


 Neiet kopā ar 12 MHz kristālu. Ej nu sazini - strādās vai nestrādās   ::  

Man gan labāk patīk USBasp pieeja - darbināt MCU ar 5V, bet lieko spriegumu uz D+ un D- "nosist" ar zēnerdiodēm.

----------


## GuntisK

> Nu nezinu - ja tu taisies tikai lodēt šo, tad man jautājums: Kā tu taisies saprogrammēt to Atmegu8, kas ir tajā shēmā,, ja tev nav ar ko!


 Nu sorry,es minēju, ka gribu lai man būtu iespēja pieslēgt pie mana portatīvā programmatoru, bet par to ir ar ko ieprogrammēt vai nav es ne vārda neesu teicis!  ::  Ir! Ir ar ko ieprogrmmēt to ATMEGU8! STK200 analogs aka piecvadu programmators.  ::  VNK portatīvais šai gadījumā ir daudz jaudīgāks-varu gan programmas rakstīt uz vina, uzreiz simulatorā iekšā un ja vajag tad ATMELī iekšā! Tā lūk.

----------


## GuntisK

Bija jau tas viss piemirsies, bet pirms divām dienām beidzot saliku kopā AVR USB programmatoru. Strādā ar visām programmām kuras atbalsta AVR910 tipa programmatorus. Plati projektēju pēc iespējas mazāku, izmantoti SMD rezzistori un kondensatori. Cik nu izdevies spriediet Jūs...

----------


## malacis

Es esu par slinku, lai tādas lietas pac taisītu, tāpēc noņemu cepuri uzņēmīgu ļaužu priekšā.
Izskatās smuki, malacis.
Kas tas par puscaurspīdīgu korpusu?

----------


## Vikings

Ir OK! Forši!  ::

----------


## abergs

Arī saliku šo pašu programmatoru. Pagaidām nav iznācis kārtīgi padarbināt-
interesētu kādas atsauksmes.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es nopirku ebaja par ~35$ kaut ko lidzigu, tikai tam ir ieksa atmega, attiny un vel kaut kads cipins. Zel, bet vel nav sanacis izmantot...
Beefs

----------


## GuntisK

Puscaurspīdīgo korpusu ņēmu Argusā - artikuls Z24.CLEAR . Vismaz ļoti labi var saprast kura no režīmu gaismas diodēm spīd.  ::  Ar visām detaļām šis programmators izmaksāja zem 5 Ls, kaut gan domājams, ka ne ar ko neatpaliek no tā, kas Ebajā atrodams. 
Uz tāda paša programmatora (shēma) arī tika ieprogrammēta ATMEGA8, kas ir šīs konstrukcijas pamats. Ar pārējiem MK arī jābūt ok.   ::  
Aberg-kādu softu esi izmantojis ar savējo?

----------


## abergs

Kad liku kopā programmatoru kompjuterā bija uzliktas:
AVRStudio 4 versija 4.13.528, un
WINAVR  20070525.
Ar kādu programmu darbināju tieši programmatoru neatceros  ::   - tas bija pāris mēnešus atpakaļ.Pārbaudīju "connect",
laikam pāris Megās ierakstīju eksperimenta dēļ un tas arī viss. Pašreiz "deg" iesāktie projekti uz PICiem, tā kā varbūt kāds
var vairāk pastāstīt  :: 
P.S. Jā , laikam bija kaut kādas problemas oficialo ATMELA programmatora softu!

----------


## Velko

Man stipri līdzīgs aparāts:
[attachment=1:2bp15phs]IMG_1253_scaled.JPG[/attachment:2bp15phs]
[attachment=0:2bp15phs]IMG_1255_scaled.JPG[/attachment:2bp15phs]
Drusku lielāks, ar parastajām detaļām un dažiem papildinājumiem. Statusa LEDus liku uz "kātiņiem" vienam pinam uzmaucot izolāciju un izurbu korpusā atbilstošus caurumus.

Par pamatu ņēmu USBasp, ar dažām izmaiņām un papildinājumiem: Statusa LEDi pievienoti pie citiem piniem - tā bija vieglāk savilkt plati. 

Izeja optiski izolēta (ar 6N137) - var nesatraukties par mērķa plates spriegumu un USB "izbliešanu". Tiesa pazūd iespēja pārprogrammēt programmatoru, neizņemot proci, kā arī iespēja padot barošanu uz mērķa plati, bet tas mani īpaši nesatrauc.

Oriģinālā programmatora frekvenci pārslēdza ar jumperi - ja aparāts iekšā kastē, tas nav īpaši ērti. Tad nu drusku papildināju firmwari un avrdude, lai ātrumus var pārslēgt softiski. Tikai nekā nevaru sataisīties iesūtīt patchus   :: .

Diemžēl gadījās viena muļķīga kļūda - izejas štekeris sanāca spoguļskatā  ::  (tā ir, ja nav pie rokas kāda "oriģinālā" programmatora). Bet tā kā esmu jau sataisījis pāris atbilstošas plates, tad jāiztiek kā ir.

Par darbību nesūdzos - cik ir programmēts, viss bez problēmām  ::

----------


## Velko

He he... nepagāja ne gads, kā USBasp autors pieņēma manis iesūtītos patčus softiskajai ātrumu pārslēgšanai  ::  Iznākusi jauna USBasp firmwares versija (2009-02-2 :: .

Ja nu kāds ir rakājies pa Avrdudes projekta lapu, atradis un ar tiem sapatčojis Avrdude un USBasp, tad ņemiet vērā, ka jaunās versijas "ātrumpārslēgs" nav gluži savietojams ar manu versiju. Autors tomēr ir šo-to pārtaisījis savādāk (pārskatīju, arī man tā izskatās labāk). Šķiet, ka esmu arī šeit forumā notirgojis kādu ieflashotu ATmegu.

Tomēr, kamēr nav iznākusi jauna Avrdude versija, vai arī izmaiņas netiks iekļautas WinAVR pakā - var īpaši nesatraukties.

----------


## midix

::   prieks redzēt latviešu vārdu / uzvārdu USBAsp changelogā.

Mani ieinteresēja 

*Velko* 



> Izeja optiski izolēta (ar 6N137)


 Varbūt vari iedot shēmu, ar ko tavs risinājums atšķiras no orģinālā USBAsp? 

Esmu bišķi iesācējs, tāpēc lielāka varbūtība kaut ko "izbliezt"   ::   Vai ir vēl kāds vienkāršāks variants, lai pasargātos pret progera vai USB nosvilināšanu, ja nav pie rokas 6N137? Varbūt var diodes kaut kā viltīgi salikt? Atradu mājās (pareizāk - vecā 14" monitorā) tikai http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... 4374_1.pdf bet izskatās, ka tas neder 6N137 vietā, jāgaida līdz sakrāsies vairāk lietu ko pasūtīt Argusā   ::

----------


## lopiks

man ir problēmas ar http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ šī projekta programmātora saķepināšanu, nosvilināju jau vienu atmegu... plate sataisīta, pareizi, bet softu kkā pareizi laikam nelieku... salodēju LPT programētāju, caur ponyprog itkā iecepu iekšā softu, tač nekā... vai kkas ar fuse bitiem vai ko jādara, es nesaprotu, varbūt kāds var pateikt, kā to izdarīt pareizi   ::

----------


## Epis

esi skatījies ar osciloskopu vai kautkas nāk ārā, un ja nāk ta cik pareizi nāk ? 
moš sūdīgi salodēts !

----------


## Velko

Fuses ir jāmaina - lai atmelis darbotos no ārējā 12 MHz kristāla. USBasp sourcēs mapītē _firmware_ ir fails, kas saucas _Makefile_. Principā paredzēts, ka fuses ieraksta izmantojot avrdude softu, izpildot _make fuses_, bet no turienes var arī uzzināt, kādām jābūt HFUSE un LFUSE vērtībām, ja izmanto ko citu.

----------


## lopiks

itkā sapratu, kas un kā, izlasīju, pārlasīju, atmegas atdzīvināju  ::  taču ir problēmas ar avrdude uzstādīšanu... nokačāju, palaižu avrdude.exe, nozibsnī melns logs un ar to disene beidzas  ::  kāpēc tā?

----------


## Delfins

nu bāc... avrdude ir konsoles aplikācija...
Izmanto ProgISP.. tas ir tas pats tikai GUI

----------

